# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Aναβάθμιση  επίγειων  ψηφιακων  δεκτών

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Παιδιά  στις  αναβαθμίσεις  δεν  τα  πάω  και  τόσο  καλά  και  στους  δορυφορικους  είχα  ταλαιπωρηθει  αφάνταστα  υπαρχει  κάποια  διαδικασία  να  γίνεται  εύκολα  και  κατανοητά  με  τους  επίγειους.

----------


## xlife

Δεν είναι πάντα η ίδια διαδικασία. Συνήθως κατεβάζεις το firmware το περνάς στο root ενος usb stick και ή το παιρνει αυτόματα αφου τοποθετήσεις το stick η πρέπει να πας στο μενού αναβάθμισης. Μερικοί δέκτες αναβαθμίζονται μέσω σειριακής. Ανάλογα τη μάρκα

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Το firmware  που  το  βρίσκουμε?  μήπως  θέλει  και  αποσυμπίεση.

----------


## xlife

Συνήθως στην εταιρεία του δέκτη. Τα απλά firmware δεν ξεπερνούν συνήθως τα 2-4 mbyte ενώ στους δέκτες με πολλές δυνατότητες (πχ linux δέκτες) είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερα. Συνήθως είναι συμπιεσμένα. Πολές εταιρείες όμως δεν παρέχουν firmware  η δεν ασχολούνται. Ετσι πρέπει να ψάξεις σε εξειδικευμένα forum του εξωτερικού για custom firmware η ακόμη και για επίσημα firmware. Αν και δεν κάνω επαγγελματικά τη δουλειά του εγκαταστάτη είμαι γραμμένος σε μερικά forum. Μερικοί δέκτες(ιδίως αυτοί που έχουν ethernet) έχουν και εξτρά application όπως youtube - iptv -καιρό κτλ. τα οποία μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις απο το usb

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> Δεν είναι πάντα η ίδια διαδικασία. Συνήθως κατεβάζεις το firmware το περνάς στο root ενος usb stick και ή το παιρνει αυτόματα αφου τοποθετήσεις το stick η πρέπει να πας στο μενού αναβάθμισης. Μερικοί δέκτες αναβαθμίζονται μέσω σειριακής. Ανάλογα τη μάρκα



Αυτόματα δεν έχω ακούσει να παίρνει επίγειος δέκτης αναβάθμιση. Πάντα βάζεις το αρχείο της αναβάθμισης σε ένα stick φορμαρισμένο σε fat32 και μετά πηγαίνεις στο μενού του δέκτη και βρίσκεις το "αναβάθμιση μέσω usb". Σειριακή θύρα δε συναντάται στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των επίγειων δεκτών. Για αναβαθμίσεις ίσως είναι χρήσιμη και η επικοινωνία με τον εισαγωγέα του δέκτη.

----------


## xlife

Όντως είναι ελάχιστοι δέκτες που κάνουν αυτόματα αναβάθμιση(Μόνο δύο έχω δει και στον ένα είμουν και κάτοχος. κινέζικοι με chip ALi). Η σειριακή υπάρχει σε πολλούς δέκτες είτε εσωτερική είτε εξωτερική και χρησιμοποιείτε για αναβάθμιση κολλημένου δέκτη.Εσωτερικά έχει μόνο 3 ή 5 pin τα οποία πρέπει να αντιστοιχίσεις σε ένα σύνδεσμο db9 για να τον συνδέσεις με το pc. Αυτή η μέθοδος όντως είναι χρήσιμη για τον εισαγωγέα, αλλά εφόσον λήξει η εγγύηση μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιήσει και κάποιος άλλος για να φτιάξει έναν κολλημένο δέκτη

----------

